# Foot operated valve for a campground hydrant



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Last year they had a norovirus outbreak on the Middle Fork of the Salmon river in the Frank Church wilderness. Not the best place to get hte dirty thin nasties. 

They did a bunch of testing, and the water systems themselves tested clean with on contamination. However, every faucet handle tested at teh public hydrants the rafters fill their water bottles from was positive for norovirus. 

I was asked to day if there is some way to install a standpipe they can fill water from that has a self closing, foot operated valve. 

I'm not aware of any. I've seen them with solenoid operated valves, and I've seen knee operated valves, but not a self closing foot operated valve. 

Does anyone have any ideas on a suitable valve? This is in the wilderness, so it can't use any power to operate. 

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#2683k3/=s61jwy


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Wish I was working near this Chinese restaurant so I can snap a pic, small piece of plywood anchored to the floor with a door hinge and a string going to a self closing valve on the urinal... It worked and in the realm of what you're looking for.


I did install some pedal controls at a sushi restaurant once but I don't remember the brand, they didn't operate off solenoids


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a foot operated valve in my office..
its been laying on the shelf for years....

its made by chicago and its got a hot and cold
spring loaded cartridge that just gets pushed in by 
the foot pedal....

the spring loaded option is what you would want


look under chicago and you will see one for sure 
but its probably at least a $300 item.....

here is a long list of them.

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=nw#hl=en&q=chicago+faucet+foot+operated+faucet&tbm=shop


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Chicago has what you are looking for. You can get hot and cold or just cold,floor or wall mounted.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I use to make my own foot operated valves using a 3 pce ball valve and a mounting a spring pack from a "Kinetrol" or "Matryx" vane type air actuator. The spring pack has clock spring inside the casing and looks a bit like a thick film reel. I would direct mount the spring pack to the valve shaft on a bracket I had made up! I would then make a diagonal cut on the valve lever handle 1/3rd of the way up from the stem hole and re-weld the back half back of the handle on at 45 deg. This will then be fitted on the top of drive shaft sticking out of the spring pack. The valve is then installed with the valve stem facing horizontal. The valve handle is then sticking up at 45deg so you can step down on it to operate. when you release your foot, the spring takes over and it pops back up into the closed position. I sized the valve to actuator by the actuator makers recommendations and then picked the model two down from there. The pack are quite powerful so best to d-erate the unit or else someone gets a broken ankle.


----------

